
Ask HN: Why are we still using passwords? - pedrorijo91
It has been a while since I windows introduced login with fingertip. iPhone also uses fingertip for unlocking.<p>While the possibility of using facebook&#x2F;twitter&#x2F;google&#x2F;github login in multiple services decreased the need to create more logins&#x2F;passwords we still have a huge number of logins.<p>Besides that, the password may easily be guessed&#x2F;stolen. Even with 2 factor in some services (like github and google), recovery codes exist and can be stolen.<p>And about fingertip? Why is not being implemented? Why can&#x27;t I login with my fingertip on email, facebook, HN, or whatever? And I don&#x27;t remind of having read that some big IT player intends to implement it.<p>Is it due to security issues on saving a fingertip to a database? I find it hard to believe that it is impossible to implement some protocol to prevent that...
======
detaro
Most fingerprint readers are not that hard to beat. Also, you can't change
your fingertip: If _one_ service/device looses to much details about them or
someone obtains your prints, everything is compromised. At least with a
password, you can change it and be safe again.

~~~
pedrorijo91
well, we have 10 fingers...

